# Barn Owners : What is your schedule like?



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have some very exciting news! We might be getting our own barn!!  I am so excited!!!
It won't be built until around the fall, but I'm still so excited! However, I'm wondering how I may juggle things around like that. Because if we get one, I am the one most responsible for turn out, feed, mucking stalls, ect. Because it will be my horse (and possibly two more) there.
So I was just wondering how other barn owners handled all of this. I'm still in highschool, so I have to catch a bus in the morning, but I would also like to shower before then. So any tips? That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well with just 3 horses it should be manageable for you.

Now depending what your schedule is like (when you catch the bus) I would suggest.....
Feeding and turnout in am before you leave for school, and then after school tackle your stalls. This will allow the horses an adequate amount of turnout, and fresh clean stalls to be bed down on at night.

This is of course dependent upon if the horses are going out everyday no matter the weather. If they are to stay in in bad weather...then you'd have to allow time to pick stalls in am before leaving for school.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

At the moment I have 15 horses. Feeding, watering, turnout and cleaning stalls takes about 2 hours if I'm plowing through it in the morning. Evening chores takes about half an hour - bringing everyone back in, feeding, watering. 

On days when I scrape out the stalls, it's even longer.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Takes me about 1.5-2 hours at nite. I throw hay and water while the food is soaking (beet pulp) then bring the three horses up to the barn to be fed. I wait for them to all finish eating to open their stalls again. They are on 24/7 turnout, so I really dont clean stalls that much. Just as needed.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a barn owner/manager and I'm in HS too 

I find it helpful when my horses are outside most of the time. Less stalls to pick out = less time spent doing chores. I have 3 horses at my barn and it takes me about 2 hours to pick stalls (longer if I'm completely stripping the stalls), do water, feed the goat, feed the horses, and bring them inside. 

I have to get up at 6:20 every morning to feed my horses (they are in the pasture but have to be separated by a gate so they don't steal eachother's food), wait for them to get done eating, and feed my other animals (dogs, goat, cats). I take a shower at night so I do not have to get up extra early. I live 30 minutes from my school so it takes me quite a bit longer than everyone else


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My husband feeds 7 horses @ 7:30 in the morning (stall boarders) and turns them out. This takes about 30 minutes at the most.

My help arrives anywhere from noon - 3 to start cleaning 6 stalls, buckets and feed prep. 16 pasture horses get fed with feed bags about 5ish, fill up pasture troughs and then stall guys come in after that. It usually takes about 2-3 hours depending on a various number of things. Goes much quicker in the summer!


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

With only three Horses in the barn you should be able to manage easily enough! if you have to get the bus in the morning time then i would suggest getting up early in the morning in the am! and feed and turn out the horses for the day! then shower dress go to school! mayby when you come home from school i would groom feed exercise the horses and then take them in for the night of courses on weekends it would differ but thats how i would do it anyway!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 3 horses at home and am in college, I commute so I know the "I have to be done by this time!" feeling.

I have class @ 10 everyday but Thursday so they are fed at 8. I clean stalls/paddocks while they are eating. Fill the water tubs while I put hay out. And make any necessary blanket changes right before I kick them back out to the field again. Takes about 40 minutes. 

Evening feeding is anywhere from 4-7 depending on my schedule and consists of the same thing.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Three horses shouldn't be too bad. We have two (our own, we don't do any boarding or anything of that nature) and the morning feeding takes about 15 minutes, if that (including the walk to and from the barn). In the evening, we muck out the "stall" (used as a run in at this point - can't remember the last time we actually had anyone shut in), brush and play with them a bit and feed. It takes about 30 minutes for the stall and feeding and then how ever much longer we decide to take in playing with them. On weekends we spend probably 2-3 hours a day out there with them. Our winter routine is much shorter than summer -- in the summer we have more daylight so we spend more time out there on weekdays in the evening as well.
The work part is not that time consuming at all - the play stuff is what takes the time, lol.


----------

